# Army Reserve TRAINING



## Tyler Valdal (10 Sep 2012)

Hello I am a 23 year old College Student currently taking Security and Risk Management. I have always been interested in having a military career but decided against it , i am thinking about joining The Ontario Regiment .

Now I am a new to this site so please bare with me , Is the training for Reserves the same for Primary.? Or do you do basic training over the weekends spread out ?

Thanks again in advance 

Tyler Valdal


----------



## Eaglelord17 (10 Sep 2012)

I am confused by your question 



			
				Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> Now I am a new to this site so please bare with me , Is the training for Reserves the same for Primary.? Or do you do basic training over the weekends spread out ?



Do you mean what does basic training look for a reservist? If so you would first do your Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) either on a weekend army reserve course or a full time army reserve course. Either way it adds up to one month of training the only difference is if it is in one go or on weekends. The second part of training is Basic Military Qualification-Land (BMQ-L). This is a 20 day course which can either take place on the weekends or more than likely will take place over the summer as a full time army reserve course. Then if you are Infantry you will do your DP 1 training for reserves which I believe is a basically a continuation of BMQ-L with the addition of more weaponry and tactics (Not to sure over this part as I am not Infantry). That is what your first year or more will look like as a Reservist.


----------



## Tyler Valdal (10 Sep 2012)

Yes what I mean is what is the basic training for a reservist mainly (BMQ) seeing as how I am in College right now i would have no time to go full time


----------



## Eaglelord17 (10 Sep 2012)

BMQ is one month either broken up into weekends or one month straight over the summer. The BMQ-L is usually done over the summer and Infantry DP1 is from what I understand is done over the summer after BMQ-L.


----------



## Habs (10 Sep 2012)

Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> Yes what I mean is what is the basic training for a reservist mainly (BMQ) seeing as how I am in College right now i would have no time to go full time



BMQ can be done in the summer, and if you join later in the year, you *will* go in the summer. Then SQ (BMQ-L) is done, almost always in the summer. Then you do your DP1. All 3 courses take a month each to do.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Sep 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Then if you are Infantry



The OP stated he was thinking of joining the Ontario regiment, an armoured corps unit.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (10 Sep 2012)

Sorry assumed it was an infantry regiment, my mistake. For Armoured Recce you have a DP 1 after BMQ-L which I think is one month as well and if I am correct has to do with shooting guns out of a G-Wagon.


----------



## MikeL (10 Sep 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> if I am correct has to do with shooting guns out of a G-Wagon.



There is a bit more to Reserve Armour Recce then shooting guns out of a G-Wagon...

PRes Armour Recce DP1 Course
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91999.0


----------



## Tyler Valdal (15 Sep 2012)

I am really thinking about joining but need to get onto a training regiment and get into shape fast ... Armored Reccon seem really interesting to me


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2012)

Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> I am really thinking about joining but need to get onto a training regiment and get into shape fast



Lots of information on exercise and diet on this site,  as well as all over the internet.




			
				Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> Armored Reccon seem really interesting to me



*Armoured Recce - in Canada(All Commonwealth?) we use Recce not Recon.


----------



## Tyler Valdal (15 Sep 2012)

Also It says they no longer use the cougar is that correct ? Just the G-Wagon now ?


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2012)

In the Reserves,  Armoured Recce  units uses the LUVW/G-Wagon.  Reg Force use the Coyote(changing to another vehicle in the future AFAIK)

Not sure when the Cougar was used last by Armoured Recce, or if Reserve units had any.  If the Reserves did have the Cougar it must have been awhile ago,  prior to the G-Wagon the Reserve Recce units used the Iltis.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Sep 2012)

Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> Also It says they no longer use the cougar is that correct ? Just the G-Wagon now ?



Cougars have been out of service for some time, both for the reserve and the regs.

I suggest you get ahold of the Recruiter for the Ontario Regiment and ask all your questions of that person and end all this confusion and speculation.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## william1967 (17 Mar 2013)

I have a quick question regarding the reserves.  I currently have my paperwork in for the application process. I have applied to be an armoured crewman with a regiment in Ontario.  If I do get accepted, what will be the frequency of training at the start?

Thanks,

William Adams


----------



## MikeL (17 Mar 2013)

Contact the unit to see how you will be employed as a Recruit until you are DP1 qualified.


----------



## brihard (17 Mar 2013)

william1967 said:
			
		

> I have a quick question regarding the reserves.  I currently have my paperwork in for the application process. I have applied to be an armoured crewman with a regiment in Ontario.  If I do get accepted, what will be the frequency of training at the start?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William Adams



William,

If you're putting your paperwork in now, it's extremely unlikely you'll start training until sept-Oct timeframe for your Basic Military Qualification. That will in all likelihood run part time, roughly two weekends a month for 5 or 6 months, so through most of the school year. You'd then be looking at about two months full time next summer in sunny Meaford Ontario for  your Basic Military Qualification- Land and your DP1 (Developmental Period 1) Armoured Reconaissance course.

Most army reserve units shut down regular training in the summer. If they recruit and enrol you over the summer, you will likely see yourself starting part time one evening a week in September or so, where they will prepare you for your BMQ. This is speculation on my part, but is based on how I've seen other units (including my own) do things. Then, once you start BMQ, you would probably work about two weekends a month on that course, and one evening a week at your unit, which will likely consist of review training from your BMQ material.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tonester (9 Sep 2013)

Mulroney cut us YTEP's out of work back in 83', most of us were cut because of Gov. cutbacks. Two weeks from finishing the YTEP programs then get call to CO's office and sorry we don't need you guys anymore...what the h@ll were they (Gov.) thinking telling us we had a job in the forces then cutting us back...two weeks left and we were blindsided, wach out reserves.


----------



## Scott (9 Sep 2013)

We get it. You didn't need to post it twice.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> We get it. You didn't need to post it twice three times.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## enjoyyy (5 Apr 2016)

i am almost done with the process and hopefully with in two months I'd be able to sign up for training. However, i am also attending post secondary and i plan on taking a course or two in spring, which will run until the end of august and i will return to full time studies in fall. 

Can I do the training part time or it has to done full time over the summer? I am with the Calgary highlanders as an infante er if that helps. What kind of training i gotta do after the basic and can i do that part time as well?

Thanks!  [


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Apr 2016)

Both.


You can do your Basic Military Qualification either part time on weekends or full time over the summer.


Your Infantry DP1, however, is full time only and is conducted usually in Wainwright, Shilo, Meaford, or Gagetown.

Beyond Driver training, Basic, and a small select few; training is required to be full time.


----------



## mariomike (5 Apr 2016)

See also,

A few questions about reserve training
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117770.0
OP: "I've applied for infantry ncm. However I do have an established civilian career. But according to the information session I went to, they said the reserves are very accommodating to your civilian job." 

Any reserve DP1/DP2 training that can be done outside of summer courses?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104076.0
OP: "It's either weekend training, modular training or changing/quitting jobs to make the reserves happen."

etc...


----------

